# Question on Lights



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Currently, I have a 48" floursescent strip light on my 72g bowfront. It makes all my plants die. I want to know where I can buy lights that won't crack my glass because it happened before when I put reptile lights on my tank. Stupid right?
Anyways, where can I buy good lights for cheap and will grow almost anything in my tank. I would like names of the lights,stand or whatever. I would love to have some help on this. Thanks alot.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Walmart sells "aquarium and aquatic plant" lights. They have various sizes and they are all flouresent strip lights. I have used the 24" size and it gave off minimal heat.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

a 48" 40watt floresent light wont grow sh*t on a 72, you need at _least_ 2, but preferably like 4


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i bought a cheap 48" shoplight dual flourecent strip with reflector and it thought that it was hurting my rhoms eyes so i only use bulb (32watt) and i only have it on for like 8hours cause i find it really bright. The thing though is that the bulb doesnt get hot to the touch, its just warm, like i say about 105f max, i dont really think it would crack the glass.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you want normal flouroscent bulbs then i suggest Hagen's Flora-Gro bulbs.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

go with 67000k bulbs,from my experience the best results for me is when I used bulbs at that K.


----------

